# Créer un lan wifi



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Mon mac est cablé en ethernet pour internet mais je voudrais pouvoir créer un lan sans acces web en wifi pour pouvoir transférer des fichiers. 
C'est possible ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## daffyb (6 Janvier 2022)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon mac est cablé en ethernet pour internet mais je voudrais pouvoir créer un lan sans acces web en wifi pour pouvoir transférer des fichiers.
> C'est possible ?
> Merci pour votre aide


Tu peux détailler ton besoin et ton matériel réseau ? j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la question.


----------



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

J'ai un imac sur reseau d'entreprise. mais je veux pouvoir me connecter a cet imac pour transférer des fichiers et piloter une interface audio depuis un mac ou ipad en wifi. du coup j'ai juste besoins d'un LAN mais je ne veux pas passer par le reseau de l'entreprise.


----------



## zeltron54 (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Tu peux créer un réseau local avec ton imac, réseau qui sera indépendant de ton réseau wifi actuel.

Tu actives le wifi sur l'imac, l'icone du wifi étant visible dans la barre de menu, Tu cliques sur créer un réseau, tu le nommes, tu choisi un canal (celui proposé par défaut convient très bien).

Ce nouveau réseau sera accessible par les autres appareils.

Edit: ce réseau sera supprimé dès que tu désactiveras le wifi sur l'imac


----------



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux créer un réseau local avec ton imac, réseau qui sera indépendant de ton réseau wifi actuel.
> 
> ...


justement je n'ai pas créer un reseau ...
Je suis sous monterey


----------



## edenpulse (6 Janvier 2022)

Parce que ça se passe dans les *préférences système* → *partage*. 
Tu as juste à selectionner "partager depuis : cable ethernet"
via : Wifi.


----------



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 251705
> 
> Parce que ça se passe dans les *préférences système* → *partage*.
> Tu as juste à selectionner "partager depuis : cable ethernet"
> via : Wifi.


je ne veux pas partager la connexion. je veux juste un LAN sans internet en wifi


----------



## zeltron54 (6 Janvier 2022)

Ah !
désolé je suis sous Mojave et j'ai !


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Janvier 2022)

xavax a dit:


> justement je n'ai pas créer un reseau ...
> Je suis sous monterey
> Voir la pièce jointe 251703



si tu clique sur "autres réseaux", tout en bas, y a pas "créer un réseau" ?


----------



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> si tu clique sur "autres réseaux", tout en bas, y a pas "créer un réseau" ?


non


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Janvier 2022)

et dans les préférences réseau tu ne peux pas créer un réseau ? je suis au boulot sur PC, je ne peux pas chercher


----------



## xavax (6 Janvier 2022)

je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## peyret (6 Janvier 2022)

xavax a dit:


> je n'ai pas trouvé.


ici 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 et


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Janvier 2022)

effectivement je ne vois pas comment créer un point d'accés wifi


----------



## zeltron54 (6 Janvier 2022)

Peut-être en passant par AirDrop.
A vérifier sur Monterey


----------



## daffyb (6 Janvier 2022)

xavax a dit:


> justement je n'ai pas créer un reseau ...
> Je suis sous monterey
> Voir la pièce jointe 251703


es tu administrateur sur ta machine ?


----------



## maxou56 (6 Janvier 2022)

@daffyb
Bonsoir,
Il n'y a semble t'il plus cette possibilité (Créer un réseau...) depuis BigSur. C'était encore disponible avec Catalina.
Capture avec BigSur:





@xavax
Et la possibilité proposé par @edenpulse de créer un partage de connexion.
Soit en choisissant comme source un réseau "bidon" comme le "pont thunderbolt", ou autre, cela créera un réseau wifi, pas testé si ça fonctionne.
Soit en choisissant comme source ethernet (les appareils auront accès à internet mais avec un réseau différent, le Mac ce comporte comme un routeur, pour le réseau de l'entreprise toutes les connexions viendront du Mac).


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2022)

Sous Monterey, j'ai bien le menu "Créeer un Réseau" de disponible.... mais, je suis connecté AUSSI en ethernet. Peut-être que l'option n'est pas dispo si le wifi est le seul mode de connexion actif et valide, simple remarque.


----------



## maxou56 (7 Janvier 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> mais, je suis connecté AUSSI en ethernet. Peut-être que l'option n'est pas dispo si le wifi est le seul mode de connexion actif et valide, simple remarque.


Bonjour,
Pas trop compris, tu es aussi connecté en Ethernet (comme moi sur la capture), mais tu dis que ce mode n'est disponible lorsque il y a uniquement le wifi? ou lorsque le wifi est en premier dans l'ordre des réseau?

En tout cas pour moi sur les différents Mac, le "mode crées un réseau" est disponible sur tous mes mac jusqu'a Catalina (testé avec un Mac mini connecté en ethernet sous High Sierra et avec un MacBook 12" 2016 sous Catalina), mais pas sur les Mac avec BigSur 11.6.2 (testé avec un iMac 27" connecté en ethernet, un Mac mini connecté en ethernet et un MacBook 12" 2016 uniquement en wifi), par contre pas testé avec Monterey.


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2022)

Capture sous Monterey :


----------



## JLB21 (7 Janvier 2022)

Bizarre, je suis comme toi connecté en Ethernet et Wifi et sous Monterey je n'ai pas la commande de création d'un nouveau réseau :


----------



## maxou56 (7 Janvier 2022)

@JLB21 @daffyb
Mac Intel ou Apple Silicon?
Bug? Si oui, quel est le comportement normal?

Pour info, les 2 MacBook 12" sont identiques, ont la même installation à la base, clone de l'un sur l'autre avec Sierra ou HighSierra, puis MAJ successive jusqu'a Catalina pour l'un (avec le mode: créer un réseau) et BigSur pour l'autre, sans l'option.


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> @JLB21 @daffyb
> Mac Intel ou Apple Silicon?
> Bug? Si oui, quel est le comportement normal?
> 
> Pour info, les 2 MacBook 12" sont identiques, ont la même installation à la base, clone de l'un sur l'autre avec Sierra ou HighSierra, puis MAJ successive jusqu'a Catalina pour l'un (avec le mode: créer un réseau) et BigSur pour l'autre, sans l'option.


Intel avec problème hardware  il est en train de mourir.
Monterey installé sur une mise à jour de mise à jour de mise à jour... je n'ai jamais de fait de clean Install depuis 2017 (date de l'achat) 
La clean install c'est pour les faibles


----------



## radioman (7 Janvier 2022)

@ *xavax* : comme indiqué #6 ça marche très bien:





il faut sélectionner comme source (Partager votre connection depuis) une interface autre que "ethernet" puisque c'est l'interface réseau du boulot utilisée par ton Mac …

si je coche la case "Partage Internet" :




Ta-Daaaammmm …


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Janvier 2022)

Pour les aventuriers, il y a la possibilité de passer par le Terminal pour créer un nouveau réseau wifi via la commande networksetup


----------



## radioman (7 Janvier 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour les aventuriers, il y a la possibilité de passer par le Terminal pour créer un nouveau réseau wifi via la commande networksetup


pourquoi se compliquer la vie alors qu'en trois clics c'est fait ?


----------



## JLB21 (8 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Mac Intel ou Apple Silicon?


iMac i9 de 2019, donc Intel…


----------



## JLB21 (8 Janvier 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Monterey installé sur une mise à jour de mise à jour de mise à jour... je n'ai jamais de fait de clean Install depuis 2017 (date de l'achat)


Idem : clone d'iMac i7 de 2015 sur iMac i9 de 2019. Je change de machine tous les 4 ans en moyenne, la précédente étant clonée sur la suivante et je ne me souviens plus de mon dernier Clean Install…


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Janvier 2022)

radioman a dit:


> pourquoi se compliquer la vie alors qu'en trois clics c'est fait ?



Oui, bien sûr, mais la réponse donnée ne répond pas à la question initiale de @xavax qui ne veut pas partager sa connexion. Il veut juste un Lan sans internet en wifi…

Et là, pour moi, ça ne passe pas par la configuration d’un réseau de partage internet, mais par la configuration d’un réseau d’ »ordinateur à ordinateur », c’est à dire un réseau Ad-Hoc (donc, sans routeur), ce qui était faisable via la configuration réseau sur d’anciennes versions OSX (regarde le lien ci-dessous, OSX El Capitan), mais chez moi, par exemple, sur Big Sur, pas moyen de créer ce type de réseau.
D’ou, la possibilité de passer par le Terminal pour le faire.









						Créer un réseau WiFi sur Mac pour les invités (ad hoc)
					

Créer un réseau WiFi sur Mac (ad hoc) permet de relier deux Mac ou un Mac et un PC et évite de donner accès à votre réseau sans-fil principal.




					www.macplanete.com


----------



## radioman (8 Janvier 2022)

a partir du moment ou d'autres machines peuvent se connecter au mac partageur (de rien !!!) ça doit pouvoir marcher, non ?

en plus ça prend 5 minutes pour faire le test …


----------



## xavax (10 Janvier 2022)

C'est un reseau d'entreprise je ne peux pas partager la connexion. De plus je n'ai pas besoins de cette connexion c'est juste du LAN pour piloter une interface aadio depuis un ipad


----------



## xavax (10 Janvier 2022)

je pense avoir trouvé la solution. je vais tester





						Créer des réseaux d’ordinateur à ordinateur sur Mac
					

Créez une connexion Wi-Fi ad hoc temporaire entre votre Mac et un autre appareil.



					support.apple.com
				




Reste plus qu'a trouver comment le sécuriser un minimum ....


----------



## radioman (11 Janvier 2022)

elle est branchée sur quel port du Mac cette interface audio ?


----------



## xavax (11 Janvier 2022)

UsbC


----------



## radioman (11 Janvier 2022)

donc, dans mon message #24 tu choisis "Partager votre connection depuis" >> "USB" et tu vois si ça marche ou pas …

ça ne partagera pas ta connection internet puisqu'elle en "Ethernet" …

pour voir si ça crée un "tunnel" iPad > WiFi > USB > interface audio …

ça prend deux minutes à tester et -au pire- ça marche pas …


----------



## inazuma12 (12 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour la sécurité, voir ce lien :  https://www.savoirdanslavie.com/how-to-create-a-secure-ad-hoc-network-in-macos/

ça fonctionne entre Monterey mais je n'ai pas réussi à sécuriser et connecter un Catalina.

NB: Il y a une erreur de frappe dans la seconde commande Terminal, bien écrire network*s*etup .


----------



## radioman (13 Janvier 2022)

dans ton lien ils disent


> sudo networksetup -setmanual AdHoc 192.168.1.88 255.255.255.255


ce qui me parait une relativement pas bonne idée:
toutes les box sont en 192.168.1.0 ou 192.168.0.0
quitte à créer un réseau autant le créer pour qu'il n'interfère pas avec de l'existant en 192.168.*2*.0


----------



## inazuma12 (13 Janvier 2022)

Pourquoi pas en effet....


----------



## inazuma12 (13 Janvier 2022)

.... mais comme tu ne passe pa par le routeur (box), tu n'interférera avec l'existant.


----------



## radioman (18 Janvier 2022)

@ xavax
une semaine plus tard, bilan des courses ?


----------



## radioman (18 Janvier 2022)

inazuma12 a dit:


> .... mais comme tu ne passe pa par le routeur (box), tu n'interférera avec l'existant.


si par mégarde tu génères un réseau sur le même canal que ta box et , qu'en plus , il utilise la même Gateway, ça va foutre un joyeux bordel !


----------



## xavax (18 Janvier 2022)

j’ai juste testé un direct sans clé ça fonctionne. Mais je pense que le mieux sera de mettre un petit routeur


----------

